# Bench press max



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

For a bit of fun post your current bodyweight and 1 rep max- bw 90 kg current bench press 135kg


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Haven't done for a while but last time I tried I was about 78kg and done 107.5kg, nothing special but I don't train for strength


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

no idea at 95kg.


----------



## Ricky.Bones (Sep 16, 2013)

103kg bw / 210 1rm BP.


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Ricky.Bones said:


> 103kg bw / 10 1rm BP.


wow thats Impressive , very impressive double your bodyweight


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

203lbs max bench 175kg for 2. Did that when I was 225 though lol


----------



## Ricky.Bones (Sep 16, 2013)

brodney said:


> wow thats Impressive , very impressive double your bodyweight


I've been trying to crack the 5 plate bench for quite awhile now but it just ain't happening. With a single ply shirt or slingshot I can but then it becomes an assisted lift and not RAW. I hope to crack it soon as I'm getting old and can't maintain this kind of workload anymore :-( but the last 16kg just feels like a million tonnes.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

90kg BW 125kg max. Enjoying benching at the mo, joints are paying though.


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

need2bodybuild said:


> 203lbs is ax bench 175kg for 2. Did that when I was 225 though lol


175kg Is insane weight aswell id be very happy to crack that someday


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Ricky.Bones said:


> I've been trying to crack the 5 plate bench for quite awhile now but it just ain't happening. With a single ply shirt or slingshot I can but then it becomes an assisted lift and not RAW. I hope to crack it soon as I'm getting old and can't maintain this kind of workload anymore :-( but the last 16kg just feels like a million tonnes.


Id imagine so i cant even imagine what 200 kilos feels like on ur joints haha


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> 90kg BW 125kg max. Enjoying benching at the mo, joints are paying though.


were near enuf the same bench I cant wait to hit 140 kilos


----------



## Ricky.Bones (Sep 16, 2013)

brodney said:


> were near enuf the same bench I cant wait to hit 140 kilos


Ahhhh  the 3 plate gold standard . You'll get it. And you will probably do it on your worst day when you think there's no point training.


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Ricky.Bones said:


> Ahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha iv had those days alot lately and when i train i get the most from it


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

brodney said:


> 175kg Is insane weight aswell id be very happy to crack that someday


didnt seem like long before that i reached the three plate milstone. Before i knew it i am now knocking on the door of four plates


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

140kg, can't temeber last time I weughed myself


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

160kg in competition at82.4kg


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

need2bodybuild said:


> didnt seem like long before that i reached the three plate milstone. Before i knew it i am now knocking on the door of four plates


does it not annoy u that u didnt go for 180 kg ? ha


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

brodney said:


> does it not annoy u that u didnt go for 180 kg ? ha


A little bit I suppose. 4 plates is always going to look better. I only did a couple strength phases as part of my programme at the time. First one I worked up to 170 over the weeks of the phase then second time topped out at 175. Next time I get back to my strength and hypertrophy phases i'll have 180 at least!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

#noproofnolift

5plater checking in


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

17 reps of 32kg per arm on dumbbell press at around 90kg. I don't do barbell bench because I have a sh1tty left shoulder. That's also why I do high rep dumbbell bench.

I could maybe manage 100kg on barbell bench if I tried. I don't know.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

160kg 80kg bodyweight


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

need2bodybuild said:


> A little bit I suppose. 4 plates is always going to look better. I only did a couple strength phases as part of my programme at the time. First one I worked up to 170 over the weeks of the phase then second time topped out at 175. Next time I get back to my strength and hypertrophy phases i'll have 180 at least!


you definately will hit 180 next time as the americans call it the 405lb bench press


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> #noproofnolift
> 
> 5plater checking in


can we see a video for proof so of these 5 plates 



EpicSquats said:


> 17 reps of 32kg per arm on dumbbell press at around 90kg. I don't do barbell bench because I have a sh1tty left shoulder. That's also why I do high rep dumbbell bench.
> 
> I could maybe manage 100kg on barbell bench if I tried. I don't know.


you wud easy manage 100kg on barbell


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> 160kg 80kg bodyweight


will be a long journey before i hit 160 kg


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

brodney said:


> will be a long journey before i hit 160 kg


Thats what makes it fun!


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Thats what makes it fun!


exactly if it wasnt for people stronger then me i doubt id be as motivated to lift heavier


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

brodney said:


> you definately will hit 180 next time as the americans call it the 405lb bench press


Only if they use 45lb plates and a 45lb bar.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

brodney said:


> were near enuf the same bench I cant wait to hit 140 kilos


Same, trying to focus on reps at the minute. Hit 125kg 1rm but can barely hit 100kg for 5


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Same, trying to focus on reps at the minute. Hit 125kg 1rm but can barely hit 100kg for 5


keep buildin with 100kilos for reps.when your near 10-12 reps im sure u will be near 140


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure what mine is. Hit 100kg for 3x3 at 90kg.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

This thread needs video's.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

135kg at 77kg bw. My bench has always been quite poor. Looking forward to adding some test into the mix and pushing that up some what in the near future!!!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I can do 9 reps of 100kg on the incline plate loaded chest press. Don't know how much that means I could do on barbell bench.


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

78kg / 110kg 1 rep


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

160kg @ 84kg


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

180k at 89k.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

145kG @ 94kG

Decline


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm 90kg BW and I did 110kg for 10 reps yesterday as I was training with someone which I don't often do so barbell bench isn't really something use a lot. I normally use 45 kg DB's for reps. I never try 1RM but I reckon 125kg wouldn't be beyond me on the BB Bench press


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> I can do 9 reps of 100kg on the incline plate loaded chest press. Don't know how much that means I could do on barbell bench.


prob 100kg for 7 or 8 I imagine


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

150 x 2 @ 104kg

bw is coming down and lifts are going up!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

gearchange said:


> 180k at 89k.


pretty impressive that mate as are a few of the other guys stats! I think it's time to start loading that bar up for me I thought I was reasonably strong but some of these piss on my lifts


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Still [email protected] - will hit 180 soon doe, blast time mane. xD


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

my best TnG was 200kg at 130kg body weight






My best paused was 180kg again at 130kg bodyweight






and this was my 205kg attempt


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bench press 130kg @‌ 84kg weight (I did try 140kg but had to get assistance on the way up so i wont call it a true RM)






testing again in 3weeks.

week 1: 5x5 at 110kg

week 2: 5x5 at 112.5kg

week 3: 3x3 at (THIS WEEK)

week 4: 3x3 at

week 5: 5,3,1


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

195kg @ 118kg natty


----------



## spikedmini (May 6, 2014)

Bodyweight 101kg max bench 200 no straps age 21


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

137.5 for sets of 9 reps atm..... I've just about hit my end of year goal of 140kg 3 sets of 8 

BW 106kg ATM. I have never tried a 1IRM


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

195lbs - max 105kg 3 time a lady


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

82/3 kg 170 paused in the gym and 165 in competition at 81.8


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

175kg bench at 104kg bodyweight

View attachment 012.mp4


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

quick update im 85kg now 5 kilos lighter then i was and benching 30 kilos more for 165kg bench


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Ive never done 1RM, but at 79kg bodyweight, max bench is 100kg for 4-5 reps.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

2000kg at 68kg bw


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

120kg x 1 rep @ 75kg body weight


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Same, trying to focus on reps at the minute. Hit 125kg 1rm but can barely hit 100kg for 5


 Alternate with some maintenance work like 5 sets x 100kg. A few weeks later you should be benching 5 sets of 5 reps on 100kg.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did a 165kg at 89kgbw in comp in February raw


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> 120kg x 1 rep @ 75kg body weight


 video?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> video?


 No video I'm afraid but I'll do one soon. I've had the flu for a while and tried training but every time I go heavy the symptoms come back. I'll leave it few more days until it clears and then start training again. It may be a month or so but I'll get a vid up


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> No video I'm afraid but I'll do one soon. I've had the flu for a while and tried training but every time I go heavy the symptoms come back. I'll leave it few more days until it clears and then start training again. It may be a month or so but I'll get a vid up


 Paused on the chest or it doesn't count


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Paused on the chest or it doesn't count


 Hah, all the way down to the chest, bar touches chest then back up. I've never done pause reps on bench, is it beneficial?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> Hah, all the way down to the chest, bar touches chest then back up. I've never done pause reps on bench, is it beneficial?


 Well i know a guy in his 60s who has a raw 240 that swears by it lol. And it's definitely helped me


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

127.5 paused. My bench is s**t compared to my other lifts..........


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> 127.5 paused. My bench is s**t compared to my other lifts..........


 What's your technique like?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

0kg for 0 reps. My left shoulder is fvcked from an old rotator cuff injury so I just do plate loaded chest press, cable press and cable pec fly. My chest looked fvcking huge compared to normal after my workout tonight, epic chest pump bros.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

100kg for 3, 160 for 1


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> What's your technique like?


 Very solid arch, tight glutes, good leg drive, fully retracted scapulae, gym owner says its good and comp legal, I had a problem with my RC joint for a while though (and still do to a certain extent) so it has set me back. I wear my power perfect II's when I bench to get a bit more stable, never tried to bench with a belt.

Last time I tested was at the start of the year, squat was at 180 (belted) and I got a clean deadlift for 232 (unbelted). Am happy with both of those......

All @ 96kg


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Very solid arch, tight glutes, good leg drive, fully retracted scapulae, gym owner says its good and comp legal, I had a problem with my RC joint for a while though (and still do to a certain extent) so it has set me back. I wear my power perfect II's when I bench to get a bit more stable, never tried to bench with a belt.
> 
> Last time I tested was at the start of the year, squat was at 180 (belted) and I got a clean deadlift for 232 (unbelted). Am happy with both of those......


 Grip width? Elbow position? Barpath? Do you use your back and rear delts? There are so many small details in bench technique its unreal have you got a vid bro?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Started @BIG DADDY STE's hormonizing process, within 1hour my bench went from 160kg to 230kg.

(not srs - have done 165 for 4 reps before but don't train for max strength).

what do you reckon @Quackerz?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Grip width? Elbow position? Barpath? Do you use your back and rear delts? There are so many small details in bench technique its unreal have you got a vid bro?


 Grip width is to ring finger on the ring, bar goes in a J-arch, elbows tucked at bottom and squeezing chest throughout, arms remain parallel........ I could upload a vid, but not for a few weeks at least due to my back. Would be a good idea to do so though...... cheers.



Fattymous Waterman said:


> Started @BIG DADDY STE's hormonizing process, within 1hour my bench went from 160kg to 230kg.
> 
> (not srs - have done 165 for 4 reps before but don't train for max strength).
> 
> what do you reckon @Quackerz?


 Very good bench considering its simply a tool and not what you specifically train for. Still ain't got nothing on STE though. f**k you tagged him, he'll be flooding the place soon........ :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Grip width? Elbow position? Barpath? Do you use your back and rear delts? There are so many small details in bench technique its unreal have you got a vid bro?


 If anything the main issue is bar speed, my squat and deadlift fly up, bench is always a grinder.........


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Grip width is to ring finger on the ring, bar goes in a J-arch, elbows tucked at bottom and squeezing chest throughout, arms remain parallel........ I could upload a vid, but not for a few weeks at least due to my back. Would be a good idea to do so though...... cheers.
> 
> Very good bench considering its simply a tool and not what you specifically train for. Still ain't got nothing on STE though. f**k you tagged him, he'll be flooding the place soon........ :lol:


 I prefer to train in the 100-125 range and do reps.

8-12, far less risk of injury.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I prefer to train in the 100-125 range and do reps.
> 
> 8-12, far less risk of injury.


 I know there is, when I am back in it all my training is going to be based off RPE, no grinding reps with heavy weight or anything silly, I'm going to simply work up to training max once per week, some dynamic work once per week and also a hypertrophy day with some overhead work....... I'll start like that anyway and tweak and change things as I go along. My main goal is my deadlift though. I still want o see if I can get 270 by the end of the year...... hopefully.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Grip width is to ring finger on the ring, bar goes in a J-arch, elbows tucked at bottom and squeezing chest throughout, arms remain parallel........ I could upload a vid, but not for a few weeks at least due to my back. Would be a good idea to do so though...... cheers.
> 
> Very good bench considering its simply a tool and not what you specifically train for. Still ain't got nothing on STE though. f**k you tagged him, he'll be flooding the place soon........ :lol:


 Sounds like you have the idea mate post a vid when you get a chance ill help if i can


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Well i know a guy in his 60s who has a raw 240 that swears by it lol. And it's definitely helped me


 Sir, you have convinced me B)

I'll try some of these on 100kg.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I can barely arch because my backs knackered and my press is probably slow enough to be one big pause lol. But I am old and can still bench 180 at 89k. I will try for 200k this year if I don't snap something.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> 127.5 paused. My bench is s**t compared to my other lifts..........


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

GCMAX said:


> Sir, you have convinced me B)
> 
> I'll try some of these on 100kg.


 Its all about using your back to hold the weight at the bottom, pull the bar to your chest pause for a second then explode. Use 60kg if you have to work your way up you will demolish your old pb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Sounds like you have the idea mate post a vid when you get a chance ill help if i can


 Will do mate. I'll make a thread or group PM a few people I know who aren't retarded like yourself and can actually provide good advice...... LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

GCMAX said:


>


 Considering I have done a few cycles it is fairly s**t mate, I'm just being honest about it, my deadlift on the other hand....... :whistling:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Will do mate. I'll make a thread or group PM a few people I know who aren't retarded like yourself and can actually provide good advice...... LOL


 Sounds good mate


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I know there is, when I am back in it all my training is going to be based off RPE, no grinding reps with heavy weight or anything silly, I'm going to simply work up to training max once per week, some dynamic work once per week and also a hypertrophy day with some overhead work....... I'll start like that anyway and tweak and change things as I go along. My main goal is my deadlift though. I still want o see if I can get 270 by the end of the year...... hopefully.


 270kg?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> 270kg?


 Deadlift, not bench.

That's what I was training for before I f**ked myself up, probably will not get it any more but hopefully sometime near the start of next year I might. It was the goal I had set for myself. I managed 232 in a year and a half pretty much, I think 270 is within reach if I bust my ass, I'm a good puller.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Deadlift, not bench.
> 
> That's what I was training for before I f**ked myself up, probably will not get it any more but hopefully sometime near the start of next year I might. It was the goal I had set for myself. I managed 232 in a year and a half pretty much, I think 270 is within reach if I bust my ass, I'm a good puller.


 Good for you pal, that's some good numbers. Good you have a good target.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Good for you pal, that's some good numbers. Good you have a good target.


 Cheers mate, I like deadlifting.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers mate, I like deadlifting.


 I have really got into leg presses and squats in last few weeks.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I have really got into leg presses and squats in last few weeks.


 What's your Squat?

Do you deadlift also?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What's your Squat?
> 
> Do you deadlift also?


 Never done max squats, happy at 140 for a few reps 5 or 6.

please bare in mind before I started latest cycle I would t go above 80kg. So it is a big improvement for me personally.

I have also had knee surgery which does stop me improving as rapidly.

And yes deadlift 170 for about 6 reps with proper form. Not the best.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fattymous Waterman said:


> Never done max squats, happy at 140 for a few reps 5 or 6.
> 
> please bare in mind before I started latest cycle I would t go above 80kg. So it is a big improvement for me personally.
> 
> I have also had knee surgery which does stop me improving as rapidly.


 That's right.... I remember this discussion, you take GH? Should help with that.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Used to see Glenn Ross in the gym in Belfast a way back. Powered up 260KG the time I was there. I was on the bench next to him driving home 80kg :huh:

I quit early that day.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

JohhnyC said:


> Used to see Glenn Ross in the gym in Belfast a way back. Powered up 260KG the time I was there. I was on the bench next to him driving home 80kg :huh:
> 
> I quit early that day.


 Did he point and laugh in your face and ask you ''who's the daddy''


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> Did he point and laugh in your face and ask you ''who's the daddy''


 I had to hang my head in shame. Actually he's a nice bloke, spoke to him in passing a few times.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

175kg

should push 180kg this June..


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

110kg I'm 87kg


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

20 reps at 100kg for a laugh


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

New PB Bench Press Video

130kg x 1 @80kg bw

http://sendvid.com/spdaynle


----------



## UncleSam1776 (Jun 13, 2016)

93kg (205 lbs) bw / 209kg (460 lbs) 1 rep max . Touch and go no bounce.


----------



## BlaineSC (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm roughly about 95kg and my best is 100kg.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBG4xmNWEX84%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dblainesc1

Pretty weak for a 'powerlifter' but I'm gonna put a lot more emphasis on my programming after my up coming meet, road to 140kg


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Just did 25 reps today at 100kg, you have some way to go.


----------

